# CR123 Headlamp?



## Orbit (Feb 14, 2010)

HI Guys,

What CR123 headlamp are available?

Orb.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Feb 14, 2010)

Surefire Saint and Surefire Saint Minimus


----------



## abarth_1200 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zebralight H30 and the newest the H31, not out yet.

I have had my H30 for 2 years and not had a soingle problem with it, very good flood beam, on max its just a bit too bright for most things you are using a headlamp for.

clicky

Dont waste your money on the stuff that has not been tried and tested I just read a few things about the surefire and people are saying things like its got an ugly beam and stuff.


----------



## The Magpie (Feb 14, 2010)

Princetontec Apex Pro


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 14, 2010)

And the moost common : Streamlight Argo HP


----------



## Gazerbeam (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 on the Princeton Tec Apex Pro. I've had one for more than a year, flawless performance. Beautiful floody beam with moderate throw 

and outstanding runtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## pwatcher (Feb 14, 2010)

Zebralight SC30


----------



## souptree (Feb 15, 2010)

I like both my Apex Pro and Saint Minimus. Neither has anything remotely close to an unsatisfactory beam, although I'd prefer a reflector for each. I would recommend either, but for the difference in weight, my pick on trail will be the Minimus. I am working on a review comparing the two, so watch for that.


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 15, 2010)

There is also a Nuwai Headlamp at Battery Junction that has an older lux1 and a lux3 emitter and they look like good modding platforms for a SSC-P4 or other emitter upgrade or to just keep in the stock formation. Price is right as well.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 1, 2010)

+1 Princetontec Apex Pro and I love it...


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2010)

souptree said:


> I like both my Apex Pro and Saint Minimus. Neither has anything remotely close to an unsatisfactory beam, although I'd prefer a reflector for each. I would recommend either, but for the difference in weight, my pick on trail will be the Minimus. I am working on a review comparing the two, so watch for that.


I look forward to this! The PT Apex Pro was a strong contender for my first headlamp... it is still a strong contender for my second, or third...

I just got my Saint this weekend and I've been playing with it... so far, very impressed. Beam quality and tint is excellent and very neutral, with a minor ghost of the die only showing up on white walls. No corona to speak of. The dial is perfect, incredibly nice to use, and the Saint is comfortable to wear, even with the battery pack. I can't ask for any more out of this headlamp. 

I can't see buying a Zebralight when the Saint has a better, more collimated beam, a far superior UI, a more robust build and Surefire's rock solid reliability.


----------



## crizyal (Mar 2, 2010)

I love my Surefire Minimus. The beam is very useful to me. I love the fact that I can dial it up or down depending on the task. No worries with it. It just works.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> I look forward to this! The PT Apex Pro was a strong contender for my first headlamp... it is still a strong contender for my second, or third...
> 
> I just got my Saint this weekend and I've been playing with it... so far, very impressed. Beam quality and tint is excellent and very neutral, with a minor ghost of the die only showing up on white walls. No corona to speak of. The dial is perfect, incredibly nice to use, and the Saint is comfortable to wear, even with the battery pack. I can't ask for any more out of this headlamp.
> 
> I can't see buying a Zebralight when the Saint has a better, more collimated beam, a far superior UI, a more robust build and Surefire's rock solid reliability.



+1
I debated buying a Zebralight H30 for a long time. I ended up buying a Saint Minimus and haven't thought about buying the H30 since. The recent Zebralight reliability thread hasn't looked too good either.


----------

